# Mazzer collar adjustment pin



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I recently purchased a super jolly and it arrived without a adjustment pin.im struggling to adjust it in tiny increments as the beans age etc.ive read the mazzer ones are not very sturdy and overpriced.i was wondering if anyone has made there own with some form of screw or bolt.

If so if love to hear what size is required .i went to purchase a aftermarket pin from America and upon checkout they wanted 60 dollars shipping to the uk

Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

PM coffeechap - he makes them


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

mike will have these done this week if you can hang on...


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> mike will have these done this week if you can hang on...


Yep no probs at all.will hang on then.cheers


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

An M5 bolt will do the trick if you have a Screwfix nearby


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> An M5 bolt will do the trick if you have a Screwfix nearby


Cheers jeebsy.i think I will wait for one of coffeechaps as I'm guessing they will look better on the machine.if they don't get made for whatever reason I will get the m5 bolt


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to get one of Dave's too, just thought if you were stuck in the meantime the bolt would do you short term.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a Super Jolly and I was thinking "What pin?" and then I remembered. Mine didn't have one either, but it has never bothered me, and I'd subsequently forgotten about it.

How much are these pins?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't quote me but I'm sure coffeechap said a fiver


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These will definitely be done this week, and yes they are a fiver including delivery


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll take a one for sure, maybe two


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Confirm CC lever does make adjustment easier by providing more leverage as the Mazzer Burr set can be a little bit stiff to turn.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd be up for a pair also please Dave.

Could you bundle them up with the Torr when it's available please?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Can I take one too please Coffee Chap?


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi could I get 2 pins please?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok easier for me to run a little list here to keep on top of this so from what i have read the following people want the levers.

MikeMC 1 lever

Jeebsy 1 lever

Milanski 2 levers

wobin19 1 lever

Lewis 2 levers


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Dave's are great, I can vouch for them. Had mine about 10 months now.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

poona said:


> Dave's are great, I can vouch for them. Had mine about 10 months now.


Seem to be selling like hot cakes









Had mine since the BB forum day and works better than the standard mazzer one. The only issue I had was that the lever bolt could have been a little tighter in the Mazzers collar thread but this was easily sorted with a few wraps of ptfe tape.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Dave is possible I can have one too and a lens good if you still have one.

MikeMC 1 lever

Jeebsy 1 lever

Milanski 2 levers

wobin19 1 lever

Lewis 2 levers

Urbanbumpkin 1 lever + lens hood.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Seem to be selling like hot cakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Mine's as tight as a frogs arse.


----------



## duracell071 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'll take one please


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd like to buy one too please, Dave.

Many thanks

MikeMC 1 lever

Jeebsy 1 lever

Milanski 2 levers

wobin19 1 lever

Lewis 2 levers

Urbanbumpkin 1 lever + lens hood.

duracell071 1 lever

Beebah 1 lever


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Quick update folks, adjustment levers are all done, will send out the payment details letter this evening and get them out once payment has been received.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pm sent to those listed above


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Dave I didnt recieve a pm.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have sent payment, cheers Dave


----------



## crowstone68 (Jun 16, 2009)

If you get stuck for one, we do the grinder adjustment rods at A1 Coffee. Just give us a call and we'll be glad to help out.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

crowstone68 said:


> If you get stuck for one, we do the grinder adjustment rods at A1 Coffee. Just give us a call and we'll be glad to help out.


Are you connected to A1 coffee? Are you a forum advertiser?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

crowstone68 said:


> If you get stuck for one, we do the grinder adjustment rods at A1 Coffee. Just give us a call and we'll be glad to help out.


Are these £5 each including delivery .....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine arrived today care of Coffee Chap mail. Excellent stuff Dave


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Still not arrived Dave pm'd you yesterday asking what method it was sent via and when? No response


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Any updates on mine Dave.has it been sent yet???


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mike sent you a pm I am sending another one out to you, but can't do that until tomorrow as I am at work during post office hours, looks like 5 managed to go missing in the post!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How many others have not received a pin?


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't had my one either


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok cheers.bit strange that 5 have gone missing.seems like a problem at your sorting office or something


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No s&@t bit annoyed really.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Bet you are.thieving posties


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Have the replacements been sent yet?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry Dave, I did not get mine either. Cheers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Problem with the first lot was the size, apparently the post office have retained all the pins as the were too thick so I am going to have to send out them all again, I have to put them in different envelopes to get through the system so please bare with me if this doesn't work I will refund you guys


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the updates. Very happy to pay extra postage if required Dave.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I've just found a "postage due" card that the postman left a couple of days ago and my wife forgo to mention. It's possible that it's the pin you sent so you can hold off on re-sending mine until I receive the package and can confirm.

Nick


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

Same I just got a postage due today too, will go and collect and let you know if it was the pin


----------



## Lewis (Sep 6, 2012)

Collected mine from RM today, Thanks Coffeechap!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lewis said:


> Collected mine from RM today, Thanks Coffeechap!


Hooray........


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't recieved a postage due note so I'm guessing mine was held at the post office


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

So any updates yet or shall we keep guessing if they have been resent??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mike no guessing necessary I am waiting for everyone to get back to me about whether that have theirs or not as some have arrived since last posts, I shall refund you your money no probs.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I repeatedly asked if mine had been sent etc and stated I never recieved a postage due note and never got a reply.lack of information seems to be the issue not the money side of things


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

If mine had been held in the post office surely you could have told me that and that they will be resent soon rather than no response at all


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I sent out one to everyone from the start, some have gone missing completely others got a note from post office, rather than ho back and forth to the post office I thought it would be better to go once.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I never received anything from the post office, I entrusted a friend to send these out for me as I was away in Italy, so jot a lot I could do about that side of things


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Ah right I must have misunderstood your comment that the post office have retained them all


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No not at all some have now been delivered others not a trace! If you want a refund I am more than happy to send you one mike


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Wasnt after a refund .just genuinely wasn't sure of the whereabouts of mine wether it had got lost in transit or you had picked some up from the post office and mine was one of those and wether replacements have been sent etc.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I appreciate it is a pain waiting hence no probs if you want a refund


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Dave any updates yet?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Coffeechap,

Please update, cheers.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

As I managed to lose the last lot, I am taking the others up to rave yokoeiiw to try again, if they don't get there yet again I will refund the money


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers Dave much appreciated. I was going to put an order in at Rave next week so they could bung it in with that. To save you the second lot of post. Dies that work?


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Jeez this bloody iphone I can't spell on it!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Any idea whats going on coffee chap????? Paid over a month ago now and nothing recieved apart from vague updates promising to send but not actually confirming whats going on


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Has everyone else received theres or they still playing the waiting game


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but having just picked up an SJ from eBay I'm after one of these pins. Got any more CC?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I am also in the market for one, I dropped CC a PM but no reply so I assumed in the negatory.


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Are these still available? Im picking up a Luigi which came without the collar adjustment pin and hopper as the chap used Illy tins.

Additionally would the mini hopper fit as I would like something smaller?

Thanks


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

I've not heard anything so I'm assuming they're not available any more


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I think Dave accidentally deleted his emails

Try and re-PM but he may also be travelling


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

A genuine Mazzer one is under £15 at Coffee Hit

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/mazzer-adjustment-rod


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Think he's on holiday for a couple off weeks, a pin is another bit I need to grab aswell

if you can't wait this guy's got pretty cheap mazzer bits, (including grind trays for half the price of anyone else) brought off him before,

http://www.espresso-products.co.uk/spare-parts/mazzer?page=1

think I may grab some new major burrs unless someone knows where I can get them cheaper


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I ended up wrapping a bolt that fitted in electrical tape. Collar pin for about 50p


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Cheers guys will try the ghetto method until he gets back from Holiday.


----------

